# Diabetes Wellness Day North East - 14th November 2015



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2015)

Hartlepool’s Maritime Experience
Saturday, November 14, 2015 - 09:30 - Saturday, November 14, 2015 - 15:00

Join DRWF and the specialist diabetes teams from North Tees and Hartlepool NHS for our 5th collaborative Diabetes Wellness Day North East.

This unique event provides a wealth of type 1 and type 2 diabetes information under one roof, giving you the chance to learn more about your diabetes. The aim is to support a pro-active approach to good self-management skills and subsequently improve quality of life. The day is open to anyone that that would like to attend and is aimed at people living with diabetes, friends, families, carers and anyone that has an interest in the condition.

Based at Hartlepool’s Maritime Experience, the event is in a perfect position for people travelling from every direction across the region.


There is a small registration fee of £5 per person which includes –

the full programme of talks and activities
access to the exhibition area
tea, coffee and refreshments
lunch
parking

https://www.drwf.org.uk/event_uk/diabetes-wellness-day-north-east-2#.VhYC9flViko

Well worth attending if you can make it


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 8, 2015)

I will be there !  A very good event in the last few years. You will pick up some info about living healthier


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 19, 2015)

Not long now to get your tickets


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 2, 2015)

Not long for this good days education & to meet others in the same "boat"


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 4, 2015)

Just a couple more days to get registered


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 10, 2015)

I will be there   Having attended the previous events there I can safely say it will be excellent


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2015)

rhall92380 said:


> I will be there   Having attended the previous events there I can safely say it will be excellent


Hope the day goes well, let us know how things go!


----------



## David H (Nov 14, 2015)

Today is 14th November world diabetes day.
http://www.idf.org/wdd-index/


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 14, 2015)

Another great event !  Lots of new & people that have been to lots of these events.  Talks by various speakers. Quite a bit of literature to get read now


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 14, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Another great event !  Lots of new & people that have been to lots of these events.  Talks by various speakers. Quite a bit of literature to get read now



Excellent.  Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2015)

Glad it went well Hobie!  They are a good bunch


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 15, 2015)

Lee & his team are good & well worth supporting.  I am pleased it was not too cold as Fire Alarm went off right in the middle of the event. All out for 10mins


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2016)

On this coming Saturday !  That's the 6th event they have put on at Hartlepool Marina. I like these type of events because you always meet some nice people. I met a lovely bloke who spent his working life in the Royal navy in the submarines (he could tell a tale ) SAT 12 NOV 2016


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 11, 2016)

Its tomorrow if you are near !


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 12, 2016)

rhall92380 said:


> I will be there   Having attended the previous events there I can safely say it will be excellent


Rhall was there as well. Good turnout Real nice curry for dinner. Picked up some more info from others . I gave a talk which I think went down well. "3 of the Tallest" in my 50yr of T1. A very good day tks to the team of DRWF  will be there nxt year


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Rhall was there as well. Good turnout Real nice curry for dinner. Picked up some more info from others . I gave a talk which I think went down well. "3 of the Tallest" in my 50yr of T1. A very good day tks to the team of DRWF  will be there nxt year


Glad to hear it went well @HOBIE, and good for you giving the talk!  Hope RHall is doing well!


----------

